

Ask HN: What are the best e-commerce platforms out there - somid3

I am doing a quick survey to find the top, most customizable e-commerce cloud platforms out there. Say for example you need your own e-commerce web-app and mobile-app in iOS &amp; Android.<p>Are there any white-label turn key solutions out there can allow one to easily catalog some products (maybe Pinterest style) and have end-users create accounts and purchase items?
======
djd38
Shopify, hands down, no question. Assuming you're looking for something fast,
off-the-shelf, highly reliable and extensible.

~~~
somid3
thanks! any other suggestions? I've heard Magento is good.

